# Dark Base Pro 900 rev. 2 - Lüftersteuerung kein RPM



## TimMatten (5. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe die Lüftersteuerung an den Anschluss "CHA_FAN2" des Mainboards (ASUS ROG STRIX X570-E Gaming) angeschlossen.
Im BIOS habe ich den PWM Modus ausgewählt. Wenn ich die Lüftergeschwindigkeit im BIOS mit dem Q-FAN Controller anpasse, reagiert dieser entsprechend auf die Änderung. Die aktuelle Drehzahl wird jedoch nicht erkannt.

*Warum ist das ein Problem, dass die aktuelle Drehzahl nicht erkennt wird?*
Wenn ich das System aufstarte, startet auch die Software AI SUITE 3. In dieser wird der "CHA_FAN2" nicht erkannt.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Software den Lüfter nicht "wahrnimmt" da dieser keine Drehzahl liefert und somit wird der Lüfter auf maximaler Drehzahl betrieben.

Grundsätzlich gehe ich davon aus, dass ich das Problem durch die Deinstallation des Programmes beheben kann. Ich sehe die Vorgehensweise aber eher als Workaround und nicht als langfristige Lösung. Daher die folgenden Fragen:

Kennt jemand dieses Fehlverhalten und existiert ein Fix / Hat jemand eine Idee an was es liegt?

Danke im Voraus & Gruss
Tim

### UPDATE ###

#1 - 05.03.2021, 13:30
Ich habe sämtliche Treiber sowie das BIOS aktualisiert. Zusätzlich habe ich die Einstellungen und Versionen mit einem Kollegen verglichen. Dieser hat die exakt selbe Konfiguration.
*Folgende Beobachtung: *Bei ihm wird ein RPM-Wert für "CHA_FAN2" angezeigt (BIOS wie auch in AI SUITE 3).

Kann man diesen Fehler auf das Steuergerät zurückführen?

#2 - 05.03.2021, 13:45
Damit ich einen Fehler seitens des Mainboards ausschliessen kann, habe ich einen der 3 Gehäuselüfter direkt an den "CHA_FAN2" angeschlossen. Die Anzeige der Drehzahl hat funktioniert.

Aus diesem Grund muss es meiner Meinung nach an der Lüftersteuerung liegen.


----------



## TimMatten (5. März 2021)

#SOLVED

Ich habe mir die Platine nochmals genauer angeschaut und festgestellt, dass die Anschlüsse nummeriert sind.
*Sprich*: Ich habe einen Fan an dem Anschluss 1 angeschlossen und dadurch habe ich nun auch eine Drehzahl. 

@be quiet! Support , vielleicht ist es eine Überlegung Wert, diesen Fakt in die Bedienungsanleitung zu integrieren.


----------



## be quiet! Support (18. März 2021)

Vielen Dank für dein Feedback und auch deine Aufklärung!
Ich leite das gerne mal weiter.
Ist sicherlich häufiger interessant.

VG

Marco


----------

